
Ask HN: What is your favourite Roald Dhall book? - muzster
In celebration of Roald Dahl&#x27;s birth -  born in Cardiff ( Wales, UK ) 100 years ago this month.<p>What is your favourite Roald Dhall book ?
======
exolymph
I adore his short story collections, both the ones meant for children and the
ones for adults. "The Wonderful Story of Henry Sugar" has always been my
favorite.

